# Audioquest from ebay: real or fake?



## soberspine

I found on ebay audioquest speakers cable type 4 or type 8 for example. They are located on China. Here, second hand they are twice the price. 

 My question is are they fake? otherwise they are a real good deal imo. tnx


----------



## krmathis

Price too good to be true?
 If so, then they are most certainly fake. Hard to guess without knowing anything else than you wrote above...


----------



## soberspine

Audioquest Type 8 

Audioquest Type 4 

 this is an example. there are other sellers, also from china.
 Probably you are right, to good to be true. They look real.


----------



## IPodPJ

Someone the other day posted that a vendor was selling the top of the line interconnect from Audioquest for $25. These are all obviously fake.


----------



## Lenni

Quote:


 My question is are they fake? otherwise they are a real good deal imo. tnx 
 

tempting isn't it? I've just returned mine, which was obviously fake. these are harder to tell. It would be interesting to see a poll of how many think they're fake or real.

 imo, it's totally fake. Chinese are the counterfeiters of the world - anything worth faking has probably been faked at one time or another - and the best part is sometime the fake is better than the original!! LoL (I kid)
 the fat multi millions business corporations have only themselves to blame. greedy f-ers


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone the other day posted that a vendor was selling the top of the line interconnect from Audioquest for $25. These are all obviously fake._

 

I think it was me, and it doesn't look too fake to me: Audioquest/CinemaQuest VDM-Xr 2M Digital Video Cable - eBay

 VDM-XR is the top of the line cable for digital audio/video


----------



## Lazarus Short

The item location says it all. Ebay is flooded with stuff from China, and they have no scruples that I can see. It's made just well enough to separate Yanks from their dollars.

 edit - I recall that a few years ago, there were "Bryston" amps being sold, but some people noticed that they did not weigh enough, and guess where they were coming from?


----------



## soberspine

the bad part is if you don't know how the original product looks and sounds you can buy fake cables and never know it. Ill just avoid audioquest from unknown sellers. tnx for answering me.


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it was me, and it doesn't look too fake to me: Audioquest/CinemaQuest VDM-Xr 2M Digital Video Cable - eBay

 VDM-XR is the top of the line cable for digital audio/video_

 

Having the box is usually a good sign. VDM-X is in no way the top of the line anything. It's just about the bottom of the AQ line. Above that there's VDM-1, 3, 5, and above those, Hawkeye and Eagle Eye with 48V and 72V DBS systems. Eagle Eye costs $750 I think.


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaveBSC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Having the box is usually a good sign. VDM-X is in no way the top of the line anything. It's just about the bottom of the AQ line. Above that there's VDM-1, 3, 5, and above those, Hawkeye and Eagle Eye with 48V and 72V DBS systems. Eagle Eye costs $750 I think._

 

from what I see on their website: 



 they only have two 75Ω RCA cables? VDM-A and the higher end VMD-X? I've got no use for BNC at this point..it's only $45 on amazon, though..so it's not uber-snake oil: Amazon.com: AudioQuest class X video cable - RCA plugs 2m (6.56'): Electronics

 it's said to be a very good cable, so hopefully I'll be covered


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 they only have two 75Ω RCA cables? VDM-A and the higher end VMD-X? I've got no use for BNC at this point..]_

 

AQ offers their higher end digital coax cables in _both_ RCA and BNC terminations. That's what those pictures are showing you. VDM-5 is a pretty good digital coax for the $120 or so that it goes for on Audiogon. Otherwise there are better alternatives out there.


----------



## anetode

They're not _fake_, they're _fraudulent_. As far as function is concerned, these Hong Kong cables are as _real_ as those of any overpriced domestic brand they rip-off.


----------



## music_man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anetode* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They're not fake, they're fraudulent. As far as function is concerned, these Hong Kong cables are as real as those of any overpriced domestic brand they rip-off._

 

it is not legal on many accounts. there is little that can be done because it is in china. they know this and that is why this cottage industry has come to be. if someone was making/selling fakes in the us or a number of other countries they would be in serious trouble.

 all i can say is if there is one reason to compel you not to buy this stuff it is that it is 99% of the time lower quality than lamp cord!
 i have seen in person some of the examples and they are trash.

 some might question why aq makes cables that run $10k+, that is a different story. i assure you no one on the planet is offering the same thing(or even close) for the prices on ebay. in fact if they are copying a $100 aq(or other name brand) cable you can rest assured it is probably much lesser quality!

 there are very nice chinese companies and it is obvious who they are. these guys on ebay are simply thieves. they are robbing the real manufacturer and they are robbing the buyer as well! 

 if it is too good to be true... look at legit auctions for the same products and you will see the sellers are asking a whole lot more money.

 music_man


----------



## krmathis

Price looks too good to be true, hence most certainly fraudulent.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anetode* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They're not fake, they're fraudulent. As far as function is concerned, these Hong Kong cables are as real as those of any overpriced domestic brand they rip-off._

 

Audioquest is a rip off company, on that I will agree. They sell an optical cable for $400 that is identical in every way to this 150 strand (I think that was the count) glass optical generic cable I picked up for $20. The only difference was the name silk screened on the connector. I've seen both in person so I can verify that.


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Audioquest is a rip off company, on that I will agree. They sell an optical cable for $400 that is identical in every way to this 150 strand (I think that was the count) glass optical generic cable I picked up for $20._

 

did you hear any SQ difference w/ this cable over regular plastic toslink?

 well, there's only one chinese manufacturer making glass toslink AFAIK...they're all rebadging their products(hence the "glass optical fiber" logo on the plugs on all of them): SHIN KIN - GLASS TOSLINK CABLES


----------



## PhilW

I would most certainly call it fraudulent from the price however proof would be in opening it and seeing how it has been terminated and what it's made of. The VDM 2m "should" cost £29 and if he says that they are new and he has them due to his friend closing down then really I can't see why he is not asking for £20, there or there abouts. The chinese are bad for frauds, I am aware that Sennheiser headphones are another product that the chinese like to try copying.


----------



## SP Wild

I did a lot of research with this. It turns out at least 90 percent of high end cables listed on e-bay Australia are 100 percent non-genuine. Even one passed off locally for used Audioquest I know are fake - the packaging is nevver shown and the endcaps protecting the plug are of incorrect design.

 High end cables on e-bay = don't.


----------



## Lenni

LOL, the Ozzies must have found a cheap supplier from China and bought the cable in bulks, and now selling it on eBay


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_did you hear any SQ difference w/ this cable over regular plastic toslink?

 well, there's only one chinese manufacturer making glass toslink AFAIK...they're all rebadging their products(hence the "glass optical fiber" logo on the plugs on all of them): SHIN KIN - GLASS TOSLINK CABLES_

 

I didn't have a plastic Toslink on hand at the time so I cannot say. Unlike coax, I haven't heard a difference between plastic cables or glass and I see no reason for there to be, especially since you will get audio even if the cable isn't plugged all the way in.


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't have a plastic Toslink on hand at the time so I cannot say. Unlike coax, I haven't heard a difference between plastic cables or glass and I see no reason for there to be, especially since you will get audio even if the cable isn't plugged all the way in._

 

many ppl say that glass toslink is a night and day w/ plastic..to them only glass toslink can sound as good as coax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Introducing the dt700 Glass Toslink Deluxe! - Agoraquest - Sony Forum, News, Reviews
  Quote:


 the traditional Glass Toslink that I have been recommending here at Agoraquest for the last 3 years. 
 

LITE AUDIO DAC AM REVIEW
  Quote:


 In my opinion, the Dayton glass optical cable was a little smoother and warmer than the coax but with better sounding highs and imaging. 
 

Parts-Express.com:*Dayton GOC-3 Glass Optical Digital Cable 3 ft. | toslink optical cable glass optical fiberoptic. digital optical Dolby digital 5.1
  Quote:


 You can literally see the higher level of light transfer. 
 

glass toslink - Agoraquest - Sony Forum, News, Reviews
  Quote:


 you will have to go far above a $600 Digital Coax maybe even all the way up to the $1,000 Tara Labs THE ONE to possibly be able to top the sound quality of Fused Silica Glass Toslink.


----------



## dmac03

Not meaning to rise this thread from the dead, but...
   
  There is this fella ebay who sells all his audioquest cables for roughly 50% msrp. I also know that he cannot be an authorized dealer since aq prohibits them from selling on ebay. However, he seems about 60% (per my judgement) legitimate in regards to his products. I do know that cable companies mark up their products like no other, so I wouldn't be suprised if they are the real deal (or not). Here is the link:  http://stores.ebay.com/Cables-More.


----------



## stang

Wouldn't be surprised if my King Cobra's were fake. Still, they sound a damn lot better than the crappy stock $2 RCA cables I have. Getting a pair of 40cm custom made RCA cables soon that cost me $280 anyway, so it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## SP Wild

Quote: 





dmac03 said:


> Not meaning to rise this thread from the dead, but...
> 
> There is this fella ebay who sells all his audioquest cables for roughly 50% msrp. I also know that he cannot be an authorized dealer since aq prohibits them from selling on ebay. However, he seems about 60% (per my judgement) legitimate in regards to his products. I do know that cable companies mark up their products like no other, so I wouldn't be suprised if they are the real deal (or not). Here is the link:  http://stores.ebay.com/Cables-More.


 

 Send an email asking about the packaging.  They won't respond - FAKE!!!
   
  I did my research, my Audioquest Cheetahs were bought from a physical retailer with packaging and the unmistakable endcap that AQ uses to plug up the bare RCA ends.  These E-bayers cannot show you these.  I've seen Sky interconnects without the DBS being sold (not that I believe DBS actually works).


----------



## scootermafia

Guarantee it's fake.  For the Chinese, it is child's play to manufacture cables at next to nothing, throw up pictures of a well-known cable, and claim it's that.  They'd probably sell a lot more if they got a billing address in the US and raised the price.
   
  I've dealt stuff before and you can't sell it for below MSRP, ever.  If it's less than MSRP, it's going to be fake.


----------

